# Anyone riding a Terry?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

It seems like this company has grown greatly in the last ten years...but I hardly every see anyone riding one. So....anyone here on a Terry?
Do you like it?

Just wondering......


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, I ride a Terry, and I like it. I'll be really happy when I can ride again. Another opportunity to post my bike's pic. 

Bleu, sporting her new handlebars










Looking good with her Banana Bag


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*not me, but friend Sue loves hers*

She rides lots, including challenging supported tours, and feels that her Terry has been a big improvement in enjoying cycling even if she has to carry 2 different spare tubes. Her husband has been riding good quality bikes since the early 70's and thinks well of it, but is a foot too tall to ride it. Based on their experience I think of Terry's as well made and well designed.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

snapdragen said:


>



Check your seat angle.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Already fixed, thanx.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

IMO, there is no reason to have different wheel sizes with today's WSD bikes. Ride as many bikes as you can locally before deciding that Terrys are the ONLY women's bike out there. I like their clothing but am not a fan of their bikes.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Sadlebred said:


> IMO, there is no reason to have different wheel sizes with today's WSD bikes.


For very small frames, there will be a compromise. You either compromise with 2 wheel sizes, or with toe overlap, or with a slack HT angle. There are reasons, even if you don't see them or think they are important.

And in case you did not know, only the small terry bikes use the small front wheel. Larger ones don't.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Exactly Doktor - my Terry's wheels are the same size.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I still don't like em...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Then don't get one?


----------

